# DIY Bio Falls/ Mackshift Bio Wheel



## googleplex77 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have come up with an idea to make a makeshift bio falls/Bio Wheel. Its not a wheel at all and doesn't spin but i couldn't think of what else it would be called. I was having a problem with one of my filters making such a current that bubbles were being pushed from the ariator to underneath certain ornaments and then they would all float up or flip over. So to slow it down without reducing water flow I cut a piece of filter floss media. It came from my topfin 60 gal filter on another tank. I have to buy a bow full of floss and carbon and put the filters together myself. Anyways. I took the filter and cut it to fit right in the "ramp" that the water leaves the filter on. The floss ly's on the ramp and hangs into the filter to keep it from being washed away. The floss keeps the water from creating such a dramatic current and i believe soon will be full of bennificial bacteria. It gets lots of oxygen and water running through it. Hope it works. Let me know if there is some kind of problem with this.

:fish:
;-)
:adminmg. i just relized that last smile is hitler. so funny.


----------

